# 2ww symptoms driving me mad



## Doo (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Ladies

What a pain in the bum this 2ww is, The agony of it all is hurrendous!  

Does anyone else feel like they are going mad?

I had my ET on the 13th Nov with 2 lovely hatching blastocysts, graded at 5aa and 5ba, which i'm led to believe is really good.
Thought i would be really good this time and not read to much or obsess how others feel but I just can't help myself.
The only symptoms i have are a funny pulling feeling near my belly button on and off and very large and painful 
(o)(o).  Trying to keep D/P away from them is proving a battle in itself.

I still have 7 long painful days to go yet until I find out, how am I going to do it?  Never thought I would ever say this but i'm actually looking forward to going to work this week, just to try and take my mind off things.

How are you all feeling in your 2ww

Lots of       and       to you all
Love Doo xx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Doo

Poor you....  2ww is soo hard to deal with isnt it?   I think everyone feels like they are going mad at some point during the 2ww and I also think most people at one point during the 2ww will feel negative but we have to try to stay focused and have faith     

You havent got long now hun!!    The pulling feeling you mention can be a good sign, painful boobs can be a sign also but can also be a side effect from cyclogest or other drugs you may be taking now. 

Im sure your going to get a very positive outcome so try to stay calm and relaxed.  Going back to work will help you get through the next 7 days!  but if you have had blast ET and you have 7 days to OTD and are feeling pulling it looks pretty good. So look after yourself and dont be doing any heavy lifting or anything like that... xxx 

Please update me on your progress....


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Doo!

Firstly congratulations on being PUPO!  I hope the pee stick gives you a wonderful surprise!

2ww is one of the worst tortures known to woman.  I don't know of anyone who doesn't struggle with it.  So what you are feeling is normal, and you are not alone.

The only thing I can suggest is keeping busy.  During my 2ww's I read, study, listen to music, play computer games, do puzzles, I even tried to learn to play the piano!  Anything to keep my mind occupied on something else.  Going back to work is a good idea, that will help.

During my first IUI I started reading the 2ww threads fanatically, checking every symptom (or lack thereof) comparing it to others.  I analysed every twinge, wondering if it was a sign of a BFN or BFP.  It got so bad that I had several panic attacks, and that can't have helped.  

Take care and more                   to you!

Sue


----------

